# Gas Fireplace Won't Stay Lit - Pilot Stays On



## dkdewey (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a Heat N Glo direct vent gas fireplace (not sure of exact model). I consistently have a lit pilot light, however, when the switch on the wall is turned on sometimes it ignites right away, sometimes it doesn't. If it does ignite right away it will generally burn out after a few minutes or even seconds. If it doesn't ignite right away, it may ignite at some point if the switch is left on. There is no consistency to the flame igniting.

I replaced the electrical wall switch thinking there could be a short, but no change. I took the cover off the fireplace, and manually flipped the switch underneath to "on" and it lit right up and burned for 30 minutes with no signs of trouble.

Any advice on where to look next is appreciated. Please keep in mind that I am a novice "DIYer" and the more specific you are, the more likely I'll be able to follow your guidance.

Thank You!


----------



## Poparoach (Jun 4, 2012)

hi did u get it sorted out ?


----------



## dkdewey (Nov 29, 2012)

No... No responses yet. Any help you can offer is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Poparoach (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi , first lets try this ... The 2 wires that go to the wall switch join them together at the fireplace or put a jumper across the terminals . You shud do this at the fireplace so we can eliminate the wires and switch . I'm presuming there's no wall thermostat ? Let me know how you make out


----------



## how (Feb 26, 2011)

Most of the time its a thermopile which isn't providing enough voltage for the main gas valve to open. This is often just because the pilot flame is not enveloping enough of the thermopile. Try rapping the base of the pilot assy a number of times with a large screwdriver while the pilot is burning. The point is to cause vibration which combined with the pilot gas, will often clear any ash inside the cobra hood of the pilot that was causing a pilot flame that was too soft. If you see the pilot flame enlargen and become a bit harder, stop. Now try the fireplace again.


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Sounds like a poor connection going to the switch. Since you replaced the switch itself, I wouls suspect the fireplace end oc the connection. Try what HVAC DUDE suggested.


----------



## Poparoach (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi there any luck sir ? Keep us posted


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

I would also suggest removing and cleaning the thermopile with a wire brush or scotchbright pad. It may only be sensing the flame some of the time due to build up on thermopile


----------



## Poparoach (Jun 4, 2012)

if you go to the wrk and effort of cleaning thermopile mite as well just replace there inexpesive


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

hvac dude said:


> if you go to the wrk and effort of cleaning thermopile mite as well just replace there inexpesive


I retract my statement and agree


----------



## Poparoach (Jun 4, 2012)

hey dk did you get it all sorted out ?


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Close gas valve. wait till cool. There is a small hole behind the pilot light that may be blocked with dust, spider web etc. Spray with electronic cleaner CRC QD works well. clean out hole with tooth pick, or tiny bottle brush. Rub Thermocouple with steel wool, lightly. Re light. Let us know. You may want to clean burner bar while you are in there, spray them too and rub steel wool stick toothpick in holes. You have makeup air right? No bird, or bee's nests, etc?


----------

